

Is there a seed bubble? - phil_KartMe
http://www.philmichaelson.com/fundraising/is-there-a-seed-bubble/

======
phil_KartMe
If anyone has stats on angel funds and fundings, please let me know. I'd love
to firm up the assumptions in the main equation. I'm looking for:

1) Number of "seed" funds & average size of fund

2) % ownership a seed investor likes to have at exit & time to exit

Thanks!

